# Best thing your spouse ever said to you



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok,we had one thread "Harsh words your spouse said to you",so how about the best things you spouse has ever said to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Goodbye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

"I'll help you tidy up". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

He put this in a letter to me about two years ago. It surprised me because writing is his kryptonite. 

"Who would have thought a chance meeting at the xxxx would lead to the most significant person in my life....You are that person. With all the dysfunctional marriages around us, I believe we are stronger than that. What we have works because we are a team. We have a rock solid core based on shared ideas, values and experiences and that can never be broken....I love you."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

One that pops to mind:

We were getting ready to go to dinner with some friends and i came out, ready to go and he grabbed me saying:

"Oh I think we're gonna have to be late."

:lol: Rawr. And we were.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I Love you!


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

When she tells me I can do whatever I want with her tonight......oh man! :-o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm lucky, my H says many kind things, but I love the fact that he constantly tells me that I'm beautiful, and he means it. Now, I am by no objective measure "beautiful." On good days, I am occasionally "cute", but I'm not beautiful, so it just melts me every time.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Goodbye.


Bandit, you said precisely what I intended to say!


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

"You're my best friend... you're all I've got. The only person that truly knows me."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

"I'm selling the car."

"The black one? You love that car!"

"I love our family more."

 Texts that just happened. Gonna sell the 300z....his dream car (already paid for and everything) so we can get some financial stability.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

It says "not pregnant"


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to be able to read this thread without turning green with envy! Some of you have some very kind spouses! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Lamaga. If that is your picture then your H is a saint. `~)


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> One that pops to mind:
> 
> We were getting ready to go to dinner with some friends and i came out, ready to go and he grabbed me saying:
> 
> ...



But probably just a few seconds late...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

"I love you more than anything"... but equally wonderful is when he says I am "beautiful" and "sexy"... I tell him I don't see it, but I'm glad HE does.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

"Im finishing it with the OW"!!!


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

In the beginning

You make me laugh
I can talk to you and say things I couldnt with anyone else
You actually listen to me


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was going through some pretty ****ed up **** questioning myself, her, our relationship, life... she left me a note

"No matter what, I Love You"


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

"You're the realist person I've ever met"


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ he doesn't remember this...it was a while ago, but that one really stuck with me.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I do!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love you or let's get naked


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

My hubby told me very recently that I am the love of his life.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

this is some good stuff!! Its nice for a change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

"I've always loved you." ---said this out of nowhere a couple weeks ago when we were laughing/cuddling in bed. I don't think I'll ever forget it.

We were best friends in High School and reconnected 10 years later.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

"I saved the last chocolate cookie for you".....!


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I can count on you. Means a lot to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> "I saved the last chocolate cookie for you".....!


That would SOOOO earn some *ahem* points with my husband! He gets/gives/saves me anything chocolate, he can have anything he wants from me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> That would SOOOO earn some *ahem* points with my husband! He gets/gives/saves me anything chocolate, he can have anything he wants from me.


mhm.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Although...he did hide the cookies when he went out last week. Now, I'm the type who will only eat one cookie but he's a cookies man and obviously felt the need to move them lol. Ah Batman, I found them! He was laughing when he got home. I told him I simply thought, where would he think I wouldn't look? *lightbulb* the vitamin cabinet! And he'd tucked them behind the Vitamin C. So I guess he was just encouraging me to take my vitamins?


----------



## Encore DT (May 29, 2012)

"I do"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Eh... best thing...? He's said alot of wonderful things.... so it's hard to choose....


----------



## HerHusband (Jan 31, 2012)

She has said many over the years, once we are trying to R after her affair, I thought I would post this one.

" I really don't have courage to have OM's baby" 
" You are the only man I could possibly ever have a baby with"


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread rocks!!!

"I didn't know this could happen but I fall more in love with you everyday." 

He's my very own McDreamy.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> my wife didn't say this to me
> 
> she spoke to a counselor who interviewed her
> 
> ...



Awww I read that and thought she must mean this song when she said cupcake

Chubby cuppy cake boy - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is very sentimental man, a vulnerable depth of emotion there.... I've seen him open up like a delicate flower in the last 3 yrs .....he doesn't always say a whole lot.... but one thing I know is.... He feels very Deeply, very heartfully when he speaks.... Just holding each other, a song comes on the radio, something we have said, even making love...we can get downright mushy, gushy, sappy -to the point of needing to blow our noses. 

If I had to give a moment in time .... it was a simple morning...we were laying on the floor together a couple yrs ago now... his head against my heart....and he says with a crack in his voice and tears...... "this is the most beautiful sound I ever heard".

Another time his eyes got moist when he thought my sex drive was slowing down.... That brought such a resounding JOY to me -cause I was really feeling I had to be driving him half crazy wanting sex all the time. Nothing could have lifted me higher ...that moment ripped every little doubt I had about him just "pleasing me" to keep me happy.... that he truly loves me being what I am, the way I am, even if a little over the top at times.... I can be a little aggressive when I after something....he told me he never wants to see the day where that comes to an end, that would be very very sad. .... never forget that morning either!

So many moments to cherish.  We both enjoy the mushy moments, we laugh alot too though! We often joke about how sappy we are & how others would think >>>


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bubbly girl said:


> Baby, you're my love....I love when he says that.
> 
> He'll usually text me at least once a day to tell me he loves me, but sometimes he texts me "I f**king love you!". lol It may sound crass, but that's how he talks. I love how he emphasizes how much he loves me. Eh, they can't all be poets. I know that's his way of saying something sweet. lol


I think many use slang to emphasize, I do it a fair amount myself ... . I think that'd be great to get texts like that ! :smthumbup: I think that is as sweet as any poet !


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

There are many best moments and things that my H has said to me........some of the lines that registered deep in my heart are:

I used to have this silly habit of asking "do you love me?" all the time and one day he said "it only takes me a few seconds to answer that question but I need a life time to show you exactly how much I love you". I stopped asking him that now

"you are my first child"

when I came back from 1 month vacation - "not easy living without you"

On our first anniversary - "I am lucky to have you, you are very accepting"

Whenever I'm frustrated with doing something-"come on let me do it, why are you suffering when I am around"

After I gave birth to our twins - "I never thought I can cry watching my wife suffer in pain, I'll never want you to go through this again".


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the sweetest fiance in the world!! For Christmas, one of the things he bought me was a star. He wrote, "If I could reach up and hold a star for every time you've made me smile, the entire evening sky would be in the palm of my hand"

God I love that guy!!!!


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Again I have to gush about my guy:

He sent me a song. "All Along" by Blessid Union of Souls and told me that I was always the love of his life..

and..

He told me to listen to a song by Garth Brooks called, "The Dance" After I listened to it..he told me that he knew he'd love me forever when he saw me in the moonlight and that I was the most beautiful woman he'd ever known.

After that he said, "God, I'm smoooth, aren't I???"

AND..the best one is when I puked on the side of the highway after lunch while we drove home one day..

Along with being embarrased as hell about it..the look in his eyes at the time was like..'Deer in the headlights..run like hell!!'

Later on that evening, my future step daugher said to me, "I'm sorry you didn't feel so good for half the day..this should be a good day for you.."

I said, "Why's that??"

She said, "Daddy...should we tell her now why this is a good day??"

My fiance said, "Well..since you puked all over the highway..we thought we'd make you feel a little better...will you marry us??"

Yeah..I've got a really great guy (and great future stepkids too!!)


----------

